# Canada bans sale of atties which are not child-resistant



## Hooked (24/11/20)

https://www.saddlehorseblues.com/blogs/blog-news/what-new-vape-legislation-in-canada-means-for-you

“Under the *Vaping Products Labelling and Packaging Regulations*, all open-systems sold in Canada after January 1st, 2021 must be certified child-resistant… As of this time (November 2020), no RDAs or tanks that use rebuildable coils have been manufactured to meet the new requirements.

It is important to note that the products themselves will not be illegal: the act of selling them within Canada will be. Anything that you own that is not child resistant is still perfectly fine for you to have…

A list of CRC compliant tanks and pods is available through *VITA* and can be accessed *here*. (Sign up required, the list is sent to you along with updates as they occur.) 

*INTERNATIONAL CONSUMERS SHOPPING WITH A CANADIAN STORE*

The changes will not affect you. Canadian retailers are permitted under the law to sell the full range of vape products to customers outside of Canada.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/20)

The whole world has gone mad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11


----------



## KB_314 (24/11/20)

But cigarettes and lighters are fine to sell? Insanity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Grand Guru (24/11/20)

And another tobacco promoting law!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Munro31 (24/11/20)

Here is a crazy idea, how about parents do parenting? Its not the government/regulatory body to do it for us! I have no childproof anything and guess what, my son is alive!!!! Wooohooo! What a stroke of luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## CashKat88 (25/11/20)

How about doing the same thing to cigarettes, ban them unless they are childproof... It ridiculous, the thing that kills is sold as easy as candy  the big tabacco devil is working overtime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Iron_Spidey (25/11/20)

This is the power of Big Tabacco. They also buying up major Vape companies, fighting the battle on both ends.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (25/11/20)

So if you are Canadian you won't be able to buy such products in Canada but can import, yet online Canadian stores and manufacturers can sell to people outside of Canada. So if a QP design atomiser doesn't meet requirements it can be made in Canada, then sold to wholesalers outside Canada for then Canadians to import! lol!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (25/11/20)

Timwis said:


> So if you are Canadian you won't be able to buy such products in Canada but can import, yet online Canadian stores and manufacturers can sell to people outside of Canada. So if a QP design atomiser doesn't meet requirements it can be made in Canada, then sold to wholesalers outside Canada for then Canadians to import! lol!!!!!!!!


Qp is designed in Canada but manufactured in China, but yes that is exactly how it will work! And yet you can buy your smokes and the sweets counter, how awesome is that!!!


----------

